# Enmity between two seeds



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 13, 2014)

I am working on a sermon over Exodus 7:8-13: 

8 The Lord said to Moses and Aaron, 9 “When Pharaoh says to you, ‘Perform a miracle,’ then say to Aaron, ‘Take your staff and throw it down before Pharaoh,’ and it will become a snake.”

10 So Moses and Aaron went to Pharaoh and did just as the Lord commanded. Aaron threw his staff down in front of Pharaoh and his officials, and it became a snake. 11 Pharaoh then summoned wise men and sorcerers, and the Egyptian magicians also did the same things by their secret arts: 12 Each one threw down his staff and it became a snake. But Aaron’s staff swallowed up their staffs. 13 Yet Pharaoh’s heart became hard and he would not listen to them, just as the Lord had said.

I wanted to to expound on the enmity dynamic between the two seeds within this passage, and within redemptive history. What are some good resources for exploring this dynamic?


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 13, 2014)

You mean Pharaoh being the seed of Satan and Moses/Aaron being the seed of the woman???


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jul 14, 2014)

Other than your bible, I don't know of any resources. In Genesis 3, Jehovah God said this to the sepent, Satan, *"And Jehovah God saith unto the serpent, `Because thou hast done this, cursed [art] thou above all the cattle, and above every beast of the field: on thy belly dost thou go, and dust thou dost eat, all days of thy life; and enmity I put between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; he doth bruise thee -- the head, and thou dost bruise him -- the heel.'* (vss 14,15 *YLT*).

Jesus told the Pharisees in John 8 that they were of their father, the devil. So, it appears to me that the designation "the offspring/seed of Satan/Devil" is given to the goats, and the "offspring/seed of the woman" are His sheep. I think Brother Romans 922 gave you something to really chew on, btw...


----------



## kodos (Jul 14, 2014)

If I recall correctly, "According to Plan" by Goldsworthy has a treatment of the two seeds, and tracing out the outworking of that in Redemptive History. Been a long time since I've read it though. Highly recommended for a primer on tracing the outworking of redemption from in an easily digestible format:

According to Plan: The Unfolding Revelation of God in the Bible - Kindle edition by Graeme Goldsworthy. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 14, 2014)

> You mean Pharaoh being the seed of Satan and Moses/Aaron being the seed of the woman???



Yes. But, I was looking at the battle between Israel and Pharoah, and how it played itself out with the serpents of the magicians and Moses' serpent as a microcosm of the battle as a whole, which spans from Gen 3:15-Revelation.



> If I recall correctly, "According to Plan" by Goldsworthy has a treatment of the two seeds, and tracing out the outworking of that in Redemptive History. Been a long time since I've read it though. Highly recommended for a primer on tracing the outworking of redemption from in an easily digestible format:
> 
> According to Plan: The Unfolding Revelation of God in the Bible - Kindle edition by Graeme Goldsworthy. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.



That sounds like a good book I'm going to check it out at the library tomorrow.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 14, 2014)

Look up a concordance on references to serpents, vipers and scorpions, etc. Our Lord refers to His angelic and human enemies in this way a number of times, and this is also mentioned in other places.

E.g. 


> Luke 10:19





> For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways. They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone.Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder: the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet. (Psalm 91:11-13)
> 
> Cf.And [the Evil one] saith unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down: for it is written, He shall give his angels charge concerning thee: and in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.(Matthew 4:6)



Our Lord also refers to His opponents as being of their father, the Devil.

We learn from the Book of Revelation that the Serpent of Genesis 3:15 was the Devil. He injected the poison of sin into bloodstream of the human race, metaphorically-speaking.

Our Lord also refers to His opponents as being of their father, the Devil.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 15, 2014)

> Look up a concordance on references to serpents, vipers and scorpions, etc. Our Lord refers to His angelic and human enemies in this way a number of times, and this is also mentioned in other places.



Thanks,

I will do this.


----------

